# Mineral Rich can increase hair growth??!



## sweetgal (Oct 3, 2012)

*3 inches in 1 month??!  Mineral Rich for hair growth*

Hi Ladies, I'm surprised nobody has posted anything about mineral rich, or has linked the video below.I watched the following video on youtube more than a month ago.She says this liquid vitimin has assisted her with energy.  She also states the one side effect is it has assisted her with growth.The product is called Mineral Rich by Maximum Living.I said I would NEVER purchase another hair growth product.However, something about her seemed sincere.  So I decided I would purchase the product for more energy.I don't think my hair will growth several inches each month, but I will take hair growth as a side effect any day. Check out the link.  I'm curious to hear what you all think.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HdiWBx7e0E


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2012)

Unable to watch the video. But looking at the ingredients in the supplement, I would think you could do this with a good multi-vitamin, extra B12 and a silica supplement. 

The extra energy is from the B12 and the hair grow is probably stimulated with the silica.

But it does have good reviews on Amazon. And it is $23.29. From the reviews it seems to really help if there is a B12 deficiency.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Oct 3, 2012)

She looks great for 50!


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree the ingredient are good. I' m surprised people are passing this tread by.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 4, 2012)

Interesting. I can always use more energy and a boost of vitamins is always a good thing. If I get a boost I'll let you know (that is if I find it)


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay ordered via amazon.  I am curious if it helps me to get a jump start to my next goal...or if.not at least it's a good vitamin because I def need energy. I am a believer of inside out.


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: 3 inches in 1 month??!  Mineral Rich for hair growth*



sweetgal said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm surprised nobody has posted anything about mineral rich, or has linked the video below.I watched the following video on youtube more than a month ago.She says this liquid vitimin has assisted her with energy.  She also states the one side effect is it has assisted her with growth.The product is called Mineral Rich by Maximum Living.I said I would NEVER purchase another hair growth product.However, something about her seemed sincere.  So I decided I would purchase the product for more energy.I don't think my hair will growth several inches each month, but I will take hair growth as a side effect any day. Check out the link.  I'm curious to hear what you all think.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HdiWBx7e0E


Thank you so much for the link  I am wondering which one helped her the one with aloe one without


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 4, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay ordered via amazon.  I am curious if it helps me to get a jump start to my next goal...or if.not at least it's a good vitamin because I def need energy. I am a believer of inside out.



Did you order the one that included aloe?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 4, 2012)

jancan7 said:


> Did you order the one that included aloe?



I ordered without because she has used it for years.  The one with aloe is a new formulation...it says it has everything plus aloe BUT I will just stick with what works (or rather has worked in the past)


----------



## JFemme (Oct 5, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I am a believer of inside out.



Yup, me too...

Watching the vid now..


----------



## JFemme (Oct 5, 2012)

So the name of the product is Mineral Rich, is that correct...


----------



## Mleah (Oct 5, 2012)

I need a good supplement and if it enhances hair and nails that would be icing on the cake. I got one with aloe and one without. Thank you *sweetgal* for the heads up on this.


----------



## freecurl (Oct 5, 2012)

Thinking about trying this out. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks OP for the video.  The lady is beautiful, and so is her hair.  I think I will order me some


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm definitely interested


----------



## Coffee (Oct 5, 2012)

I ordered mine~.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 5, 2012)

Can someone post pic so I can make sure its the right product


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 5, 2012)

Is this it?


----------



## JFemme (Oct 5, 2012)

I think thats it lilmama..  

I put in on my wish list, will order in the merning...


----------



## Dellas (Oct 5, 2012)

Ingredient list and % of daily value


----------



## JFemme (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.maximumliving.com/vitamin-supplements-adults/mineralrich/


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 5, 2012)

The ingredients are good but it's missing copper and iron. She looks fabulous, hHer skin looks great, she also has a very youthful energy. She also looks like Michelle from Destiny's Child. And yes Michelle looks 50. 


******For those of you using the product can you post your results please?


----------



## Mleah (Oct 5, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Is this it?
> View attachment 171045


Yes, that is the one!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 5, 2012)

CurlyMoo said:


> The ingredients are good but it's missing copper and iron. She looks fabulous, hHer skin looks great, she also has a very youthful energy. She also looks like Michelle from Destiny's Child. And yes Michelle looks 50.
> 
> 
> ******For those of you using the product can you post your results please?


 
There are trace minerals and their site mentions that copper is included (probably didn't list it on the ingredient list as its part of the "proprietary blend. I'd assume that iron is probably in there too but here's the info to find out if you want). I like that it's liquid, and geared for rapid absorption as well as a natural supplement:

*MineralRich
*® is a liquid mineral supplement that provides nature’s blend of over 70 trace minerals, essential minerals, combined with vitamins B12 and biotin, in solution for effective and rapid absorption.
Delivering a broad range of nutritional support,
*MineralRich®*
contains proportionate amounts of naturally-occurring elements like magnesium for muscles; calcium and boron for strong bones and teeth; along with *copper*, zinc, and silica for healthy hair, skin, and nails


A Treasury of Minerals Proprietary Blend is a specially formulated blend of natural mineral deposit (containing nature's balance of over 70 trace minerals) dissolved and suspended in our unique mtrix. This natural mineral deposit is a uniquely rich and pure resource that has had elemental impurities naturally precipitated out.
More info:
Award


---
You can contact them toll free to find out about Iron here (not worried about that as I take my own iron supplement already as I'm anemic...c/o fibroids. Working on eradicating those right now): 
1-800-445-4325


----
AWARD INFO (thought this was good to know...other stuff I found after researching them):

Maximum Living® Quality Supplements has been bestowed with the highly prestigious Best in Supplements Award in the Mineral Category, as sponsored by Better Nutrition Magazine. The awards will be featured in Better Nutrition and will recognize 50 outstanding supplement products in categories ranging from heart health and immunity to pain relief and cancer prevention.
"We are honored to receive this award recognizing MineralRich® as a leader in the mineral supplement category" said Malinda Dahlin, Operations Manager at Maximum Living. "MineralRich was one of the first and most innovative liquid mineral products on the market. This award is another testament that after more than 15 years, MineralRich® continues to be a "cutting-edge" product in the supplement industry."
*Better Nutrition selected the winning products in each category by conducting extensive interviews with a panel of experts, including naturopaths, medical doctors, and others involved in the supplement industry. These experts also undertook a comprehensive supplement survey and provided feedback on various supplements in 31 categories.*


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 5, 2012)

Hope that # works. It was on their site. Here's the link also if you want to just email them through their website instead: 

http://www.maximumliving.com/home/contact/


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 5, 2012)

@ LUCKY

Thanks Lucky I'm very curious of this product. I've been wanting an overall vitamin for a while now. I like that it's liquid form too.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Oct 5, 2012)

I placed my order. I'm a big fan of liquid vitamins so we shall see. THe reviews on the web have been very positive.


----------



## GinnyP (Oct 5, 2012)

How do you know that she is 50 years old?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 5, 2012)

jancan7 said:


> How do you know that she is 50 years old?


She said that she is on her channel in her posts.

I think I may try this too!  It's already sold out on their site ...gosh, can't share nothing cause people who are not members will buy it up


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 5, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 6, 2012)

^^^ Check out amazon as they sell it there too


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 6, 2012)

I just placed my order!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2012)

Bought a bottle.  

I've been taking liquid Silica.  But this is more cost effective. 32 ounces for $23.00.

Willing to give it a try.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm going to buy this for overall health & since we're TTC, for a healthy pregnancy. I read reviews  & there were claims of healthy and their best pregnancies while taking this. I'm sold on that alone. Thanks OP!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 6, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> I'm going to buy this for overall health & since we're TTC, for a healthy pregnancy. I read reviews  & there were claims of healthy and their best pregnancies while taking this. I'm sold on that alone. Thanks OP!



Awe congrats!


----------



## JFemme (Oct 6, 2012)

Finally placed my order for this health / hair elixer...lol


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 6, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:
			
		

> Awe congrats!



Thanks we are not preggers yet!  But I'll take it!  LOL!


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 6, 2012)

I just ordered, lol.  I'm such a sucker   But I've just run out of my nutrilite vitamins so I'm definitely in the market to try something new, and I really liked her energy.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 6, 2012)

I could use some energy


----------



## freecurl (Oct 6, 2012)

I placed my order for the aloe infused one yesterday.  Although I wish my hair would become 'thicker', as one reviewer claimed on you tube, I'm getting it more for increased energy and stronger nails.


----------



## pinkness27 (Oct 6, 2012)

Does she describe the taste?


----------



## aquajoyice (Oct 6, 2012)

This sounds like a great product. I just placed my order.


----------



## Coffee (Oct 6, 2012)

Check out my post in the vendor section to see another place to order~.


----------



## TonicaG (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks to the OP that brought this supplement to our attention.  I immediately ordered a bottle for overall health and am looking forward to the added benefits that will come from taking it.  

I'm very excited and hopeful that this will help me get the 2 1/2 inches to be waist length.  I went to the salon in May for a relaxer and the ***** "trimmed" 4 inches WITHOUT my permission, but I tell you what, if I see her on the streets now it's gon' be me and her and mostly ME!  I'm going to be optimistic that this will get me there.


----------



## greight (Oct 6, 2012)

LOL @ the fact she did a full scalp showing 

I'm interested, but I'm already rocking collagen. I'll go for it towards the end of the year.


----------



## JFemme (Oct 6, 2012)

greight said:


> LOL @ the fact she did a full scalp showing
> 
> I'm interested, but I'm already rocking collagen. I'll go for it towards the end of the year.



I know, I know...

I was thinking, okay, okay...we get it.... Its all yours girl...

Now get to the point...


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 6, 2012)

About to place my order


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 6, 2012)

Saving for future use.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm curious now because in one of the reviews on Amazon, a woman said that it helped with her son's behavior.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 6, 2012)

It helps with blood sugar as well


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Oct 6, 2012)

Hmmm, where's the follow up video? Shouldn"t she have posted one in September?


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 6, 2012)

I purchased the chery flavor and aloe. I think the cherry is the original. 
I have been using the product for about a week and my energy has improved significantly.  However I also started green smoothies at the exact same time; so it's hard to say where this burst of energy is comming from. 

The product is affordable and I'm a believer of the inside out as well.


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, she should have posted a review 
Guess we just have to wait...


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 6, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay ordered via amazon.  I am curious if it helps me to get a jump start to my next goal...or if.not at least it's a good vitamin because I def need energy. I am a believer of inside out.



I Agee, inside out in my philosophy as well. I think wht we put into our bodies will have much more of an impact than what we apply topically. 

Love your thinking sis


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: 3 inches in 1 month??!  Mineral Rich for hair growth*



jancan7 said:


> Thank you so much for the link  I am wondering which one helped her the one with aloe one without



You're welcome.   I decided to try them both. Apparently the ingredients are the same with the exception that one has aloe.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ordered a bottle today. I definitely need a good supplement. I bought the one with aloe since it helps with digestion, which I need help in that area. I also read one of the reviewers say it help stabilize their mood. I need help in that area too.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> She said that she is on her channel in her posts.
> 
> I think I may try this too!  It's already sold out on their site ...gosh, can't share nothing cause people who are not members will buy it up



The "lurkers" ain't waste no time!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 6, 2012)

Any hair and skin updates?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ordered.  I'm truly a bandwagoner   All for the love of inches...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 7, 2012)

sweetgal said:


> I agree the ingredient are good. I' m surprised people are passing this tread by.



I passed this thread by Friday when I first noticed it.  I think it was because every few weeks here there seems to be a new miracle supplement for magical hair growth so I just shrugged at this one.  I will keep an eye on this thread for sure though.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 7, 2012)

This is her update by the way...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRKH_IrAED8


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 7, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> This is her update by the way...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRKH_IrAED8



Looks like the same length (FYI... I still ordered it).  It did grow a little, but definitely not 3 inches.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 7, 2012)

The problem is she leaned in the first pic so it is hard to gauge.


----------



## Solitude (Oct 7, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I passed this thread by Friday when I first noticed it.  I think it was because every few weeks here there seems to be a new miracle supplement for magical hair growth so I just shrugged at this one.  I will keep an eye on this thread for sure though.



I did the same thing. I've seen so many growth aides posted over the years that I usually pass right over these threads.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 7, 2012)

But didn't she say she didn't take it everyday?  Im going to document my progress and put in this thread. I'll show my results at my next relaxer in December.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 7, 2012)

Solitude said:


> I did the same thing. I've seen so many growth aides posted over the years that I usually pass right over these threads.



Same here which is why I got it as a supplement.  If it helps with hair great otherwise....I still won't be dissapointed if it has the other benefits.


----------



## greight (Oct 7, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Same here which is why I got it as a supplement.  If it helps with hair great otherwise....I still won't be dissapointed if it has the other benefits.



Yeah, none of the growth aides worked so far for hair, but they sure worked out other problems that I didn't know I had .

I love collagen and MSM.


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 7, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> This is her update by the way...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRKH_IrAED8



Thanks for posting the update. I'm going to look at this now.
I understand people passing this by; There has been so many products over the year and most of them were a waste of money and time.

I like that this products can assisted with health first, and possibly hair growth as a result.


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 7, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Looks like the same length (FYI... I still ordered it).  It did grow a little, but definitely not 3 inches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have to say I agree with you. 
I'm just going to give her the benefit of the doubt that she did not take the vitamin everyday.  Also, I don't think anyone can grow 3 inches a month on a consistent basis. 

I'm not saying she is lying; I'm just saying its highly unlikely. She said she does not pay much attention to her hair, so maybe she is not busting out the ruler on a consistent basis or at all.  For many people, inlcluding myself their hair seems to grow lightning fast when you don't watch it constantly.  Also 2 inches of hair can look like substantial hair growth at some lengths and not so much at other lengths, especially longer lengths.  

However, I do see some growth, maybe 1 to 1.5 inches?!?  Maybe this is more than she would normally get if she did not take the product!!??

Anyways, I think the product is worth it since  it seems to increases energy.  
I know we can count on the ladies in the forum to give us reviews based on their   with the product 

I'm bad at taking pics- meaning I sometimes forget;  but will try to do so to see if I can give a review. 
I have natural hair now, so I will have to do the pull down method.

Thanks


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 7, 2012)

What do both products taste like and do ya'll drink it straight or mix it with something?


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 7, 2012)

Fhrizzball said:


> What do both products taste like and do ya'll drink it straight or mix it with something?



Has a very mild flavor. You take 1-2 tsbp daily.  The directions say you can put in water or in juice.  It does not taste bad in my opinion. 

Has a mild cherry flavor. You can easily hide the flavor in juice or maybe even water for that matter.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 7, 2012)

sweetgal said:
			
		

> I have to say I agree with you.
> I'm just going to give her the benefit of the doubt that she did not take the vitamin everyday.  Also, I don't think anyone can grow 3 inches a month on a consistent basis.
> 
> I'm not saying she is lying; I'm just saying its highly unlikely. She said she does not pay much attention to her hair, so maybe she is not busting out the ruler on a consistent basis or at all.  For many people, inlcluding myself seems to think thei hair grow lightning fast when you don't watch it constantly.  Also 2 inches of hair can look like substantial hair growth at some lengths and not so much at longer lengths.
> ...



Well said.  I totally agree.  1-1.5 inches sounds about right.  Her hair sat below her breasts in the first one and it looked the same in the second.  And you're right, the longer the hair, sometimes it's harder to see the difference in a few inches.  Overall I definitely need more energy.  So if I can get it from a liquid, I'm all for it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 7, 2012)

Solitude said:


> I'm curious now because in one of the reviews on Amazon, a woman said that it helped with her son's behavior.


 
I know the comment you mentioned.... the one who had the autistic son..my nephew has autism and Im curious about this vitamin.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Oct 7, 2012)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Hmmm, where's the follow up video? Shouldn"t she have posted one in September?


 
she already posted the follow up video sometime this morning.


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 9, 2012)

BlackHairDiva said:


> I know the comment you mentioned.... the one who had the autistic son..my nephew has autism and Im curious about this vitamin.



Yes I saw this comment also.  This sounds very interesting.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 10, 2012)

I just received my bottle today and immediately opened it and drank 2 tbs (1 oz).  It tastes very good.  I plan to drink 1 oz everyday so my bottle should last 1 month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2012)

Lymegreen said:


> *I just received my bottle today and immediately opened it and drank 2 tbs (1 oz).* It tastes very good. I plan to drink 1 oz everyday so my bottle should last 1 month.


 
Lymegreen

Mine also came and I just took mine as well.  Welp. 

It's Onnnnn!  Here's to Mineral Rich.


----------



## suns4i6e (Oct 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lymegreen
> 
> Mine also came and I just took mine as well. Welp.
> 
> It's Onnnnn! Here's to Mineral Rich.


 
I'm all over anything that naturally boasts a boost in energy. I'm on day 3 of 2 tbsp/day followed by a glass of water. As others have noted, it has a mild pleasant flavor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2012)

suns4i6e

Great Update/Review. 

Thanks!


----------



## Coffee (Oct 10, 2012)

My order is due to arrive 2morrow .

Opps, it came in today. I will try it tomorrow.

10-11-2012  - I tried it this am, has a nice taste to it. I'll use it for at least 3 months to see what results I get.


----------



## freecurl (Oct 10, 2012)

Missed my UPS shipment yesterday, hope I'm home when it comes today, then I will join you all in this mini-challenge.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 10, 2012)

Received my order today.  I want to try before I consider giving this to my son who is autistic.


----------



## cutenss (Oct 10, 2012)

I just ordered mine.  It should be here on Monday.  I am for all of its benefits.  If anything can give me energy, that would be a first.  And need to start feeling better physically, because it is affecting me emotionally.  Longer, healthier hair would be a bonus.  I just trimmed a couple of weeks ago, so we will see what happens.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 10, 2012)

I received my order on Monday evening and started taking it on Tuesday. She emphasized on her video that it has 1000 mcg which I'm thinking its alot. But after doing some additional research, I learned that technically its only 1mg (1000 mcg = 1mg). Bamboo silica and Collodial Silica is better. Reference for research information was found on this website http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2011/02/why-you-need-silica-in-your-beauty-hair.html 

Anyhow, I ordered the Collodial Silica by Hubner (60 capsules). I think I'm only going to take them for about couple of months. I'm going to take it with the Mineral Rich to see what results I should get.


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 10, 2012)

My 2 bottles arrived this afternoon. I had to try it so I took the recommended dosage. I can tell you that after about 10 minutes and an 8 oz bottle if water, i could feel a surge.  I don't think it is something that I would recommend taking at night or in the evening as I can already tell I'm going to have a tough time sleeping tonight.  I will take it again in the morning before my workout and report back. But right now the energy surge is THERE!!


----------



## JFemme (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine should arrive tomorrow merning...lol


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 10, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> This is her update by the way...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRKH_IrAED8



Her hair looks the same length as in the video she posted back in August.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## MissSenegal (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I ordered mine. I'll try it before my morning runs. I really hope it does give me more energy.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 10, 2012)

freecurl said:
			
		

> Missed my UPS shipment yesterday, hope I'm home when it comes today, then I will join you all in this mini-challenge.



That's gonna be me tomorrow.  I can already see it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 10, 2012)

JFemme said:
			
		

> Mine should arrive tomorrow merning...lol



Me too!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 11, 2012)

Started taking mine yesterday.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Did you feel any growth?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 11, 2012)

CurlyMoo said:
			
		

> ^^ Did you feel any growth?



I was like are you serious lol you asked her did she feel growth? I was about to go in like wtf wrong with you until I noticed you was joking lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 11, 2012)

CurlyMoo said:


> ^^ Did you feel any growth?



  It feels like 2 inches in a day.   I will have hair to the floor by the end of the month.   Stay tuned.....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 11, 2012)

But in all seriousness I will report all as it develops....


----------



## Gracie (Oct 11, 2012)

I took mineral rich about 10 years ago.  It was ok for overall health.


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 11, 2012)

MineralRich was shipped to my house in jersey yesterday.  Going to start taking it tomorrow!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lucky for me my DH was home today to accept my Mineral Rich and a few BH Cosmetic palettes... #energytime

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 11, 2012)

got mine today and drank it asap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm going to start a 2013 Mineral Rich Challenge....

I will mention everyone that posts in this Thread.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I'm going to start a 2013 Mineral Rich Challenge....
> 
> I will mention everyone that posts in this Thread.



Start one now!!!! I was hoping someone would.  No need to wait to 2013... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsEveMarie (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine shipped out today, can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am really skeptical of people claiming crazy growth in a month a a result of a growth aid and then don't prove their claim.  I am excited about energy and overall health. Any improvement in hair health will be great. I am also hoping that my son may gain some benefit.  I will say that although I felt no change with my first dose yesterday, I did notice a boost to my energy level today.  I am taking advantage of that by thoroughly cleaning my room today, something I have put off for a week.


----------



## greight (Oct 11, 2012)

Does mineral rich have synthetic vitamins in this? What's the deets on this?


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm tempted for the energy and since I'm not taking any vits now.  Need to do a little more research.  The few reviews I read are favorable, as far as more energy and one said her nails grew and were stronger.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 11, 2012)

My second day as well and I can definately feel a boost in energy.  I think I was excited more about the energy boost than faster hair growth. 

But my first impression is that I do feel an increase in energy at day 2.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 11, 2012)

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> My second day as well and I can definately feel a boost in energy.  I think I was excited more about the energy boost than faster hair growth.
> 
> But my first impression is that I do feel an increase in energy at day 2.



Cosign on energy boost. Day 2 for me too. But am I the only one who's running to the bathroom after I take it?


----------



## QTPie (Oct 11, 2012)

I just took my first dose today but sadly I didn't feel much of an energy boost.  Of course I'll keep taking it until I complete this bottle for a better assessment, I need some serious help with growth as I got a hefty trim this month (to get my hair back to a healthier state)..


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 11, 2012)

QTPie said:
			
		

> I just took my first dose today but sadly I didn't feel much of an energy boost.  Of course I'll keep taking it until I complete this bottle for a better assessment, I need some serious help with growth as I got a hefty trim this month (to get my hair back to a healthier state)..



Me either.  I tried to fake energy... Didn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## suns4i6e (Oct 12, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Me either. *I tried to fake energy... Didn't work.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

Need to take mine for the day. Still trying to finish out my bottle of Liquid Silica.

Will Start the 2013 Mineral Rich Challenge............


----------



## JFemme (Oct 12, 2012)

Took mine this morning before yoga, felt slight buzz...lol...

tally ho...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't feel extra anything yet energy wise.  Jury's still out....


----------



## cutenss (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine arrived today, but I am not going to start until Monday, October 15.  That way I can remember the day I started.


----------



## MISSYMA (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't post much but I have purchased a bottle of the mineral rich without aloe.  I have been having some problems due to thinning over processed hair, I have been taking for 2 days and I certainly due notice a change in my energy.  Perhaps the ladies that are not feeling anything are not deficient in
these minerals and that's why they haven't felt anything.  These minerals should be good for anyone in the long run and not hurt to try, may help in other areas.  Just sayin give it a chance.  I don't think the woman had anything to gain by telling us about it.  She was just sharing, something most
women don't like to do.  She seemed like a woman of interigty, and just wanted us women to come together and love one another and build up one
another, instead of us tearing one another down as alot of us do.  Let's try
to encourage one another and build one another up.  Were all striving to
have beautiful hair, so be patient ladies and I'm sure you will see results
sooner than you think.  This maybe the miracle some of you having been
waiting on.  Don't put God in a box he works in misterious ways, and uses
people to bless others.  Excuse spelling and punctuation.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 12, 2012)

^Thanks for your update.   I think or rather hope everyone knows better than to expect changes right away hence the jokes.   Those who have been around to see hair threads popping up promising the world are just cautious while optimistic.   That's why I am taking it as a multi but will report any changes as they happen.   I mentioned no energy in honest so that everyone doesn't expect the same results day two.  That doesn't mean I am not committed to continuing it just means we're all different and will have individual experiences.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I was like are you serious lol you asked her did she feel growth? I was about to go in like wtf wrong with you until I noticed you was joking lol



Just keeping Lucky on her toes. :wink2:


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, I am satisfied with my increased energy so far.  I will finish out the bottle and then decide if I feel safe about giving to my son and if it is worth the cost.  I did decide to do a hair growth test of my own, using an actual measuring tape for accuracy.  I measured two sections, at the very middle front and back of my head.  Both measure 9.5 inches..  I average 1/4 to 1/2 inch per month.  I will measure again when I finish the bottle.  

Again, crazy growth claims always get a side eye from me.  However, I am willing to give the benefit of the doubt that this could possibly provide some increase in growth or quality of hair.


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 13, 2012)

MISSYMA said:
			
		

> I don't post much but I have purchased a bottle of the mineral rich without aloe.  I have been having some problems due to thinning over processed hair, I have been taking for 2 days and I certainly due notice a change in my energy.  Perhaps the ladies that are not feeling anything are not deficient in
> these minerals and that's why they haven't felt anything.  These minerals should be good for anyone in the long run and not hurt to try, may help in other areas.  Just sayin give it a chance.  I don't think the woman had anything to gain by telling us about it.  She was just sharing, something most
> women don't like to do.  She seemed like a woman of interigty, and just wanted us women to come together and love one another and build up one
> another, instead of us tearing one another down as alot of us do.  Let's try
> ...



I agree with the above. I know that I have been severely deficient in many things including vitamins D and iron so I wouldn't doubt being deficient in the trace minerals in this supplement. I take a boat load of items to counter my deficiencies per my doctor and reading up on various supplements. I like the surge of energy and stamina and the fact that its a liquid. My workout length has improved, i.e. I'm not getting the jelly legs as quick so........I'm happy so far. I'm taking and doing other things for my hair. If this helps, so be it. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I'm going to start a 2013 Mineral Rich Challenge....
> 
> I will mention everyone that posts in this Thread.



I'm down!  I started 10/10/12 and took before pics of the back of my head so we shall see!  Next update is 12/18/12.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm keeping my eye on this thread. It would be nice if Vitacost carried this product. This sounds promising. I'll use my my current hair vitamin stash and then check back on this thread for everyone's progress. 

Please keep posting your progress ladies!!


----------



## Coffee (Oct 13, 2012)

I was unable to get to sleep until 4:30am this morning. Anyone else have problems getting to sleep?


----------



## SimJam (Oct 13, 2012)

I had hoped vitacost carried this 

will watch this thread.


----------



## CocoBunny (Oct 13, 2012)

Ordered mine from Amazon.  I would have preferred to order from Vita Cost but they don't carry it.


----------



## LilMissRed (Oct 15, 2012)

keeping an eye on this and the challenge thread for reviews.. I may purchase in the future.. I could use an energy boost


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 21, 2012)

Reported in other thread.  Results so far:  I get extra energy if taken first thing in the morning, I had a breakout and took more water so that's under control now, and my appetite is super small.


----------



## mturnr88 (Oct 21, 2012)

beingofserenity  

I purchased the painting in your avi from Ash The Painter!


----------



## amwcah (Oct 21, 2012)

I just saw the vid on YT and came here to see if it was posted.  I'm going to order it from Amazon.  I can use all the energy I can get, and if it benefits my hair and other areas of my body that would be great.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 21, 2012)

Another youtube min rich review after a month by a separate youtube.  

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/#/watch?v=BSeQCE9Gc_0


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 21, 2012)

Just bought this. Not for hair though, just the increased energy, any boost for hair would be awesome. I've been looking for a good liquid vitamin and have been using the emergen-c pack because they have 1000mg vit C and half the daily allotment of vitamins. So far I haven't had a cold just the sniffles and it goes away almost immediately. 

I love that this is affordable too. I can do $28/month including shipping.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 21, 2012)

Someone on this thread or another Mineral Rich Thread mentioned Selenium.  I was nervous at first about my additional hair multi that also has selenium because of what I researched about the supplement and hair growth.  My hair multi has 19% DV, and my Mineral Rich has 71% DV; putting me at a nice daily intake of selenium (see below).  I wish I could find Mineral Rich locally.  I will order at least two on my next order. Plan to take this faithfully alongside my MSM, Hair Multi, Bamboo (which is an AMAZING source of silica) and Biotin (10,000mcg).

"Both a deficiency and an overdose of this mineral can lead to poor hair growth..." (Click Here)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 21, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:
			
		

> Another youtube min rich review after a month by a separate youtube.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=%2F#/watch?v=BSeQCE9Gc_0



Thank you for this!  I'm 11 days in... Looking forward to some growth at a month's time (Just around the time I planned to end my 20 week stretch)...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm really excited to see what our results will be at the end of this challenge


----------



## JFemme (Oct 21, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Someone on this thread or another Mineral Rich Thread mentioned Selenium.  I was nervous at first about my additional hair multi that also has selenium because of what I researched about the supplement and hair growth.  My hair multi has 19% DV, and my Mineral Rich has 71% DV; putting me at a nice daily intake of selenium (see below).  I wish I could find Mineral Rich locally.  I will order at least two on my next order. Plan to take this faithfully alongside my MSM, Hair Multi, Bamboo (which is an AMAZING source of silica) and Biotin (10,000mcg).
> 
> "Both a deficiency and an overdose of this mineral can lead to poor hair growth..." (Click Here)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I was concerned about the overlap of selenium....Who needs mo' problems

thanks for the link...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 22, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Someone on this thread or another Mineral Rich Thread mentioned Selenium.  I was nervous at first about my additional hair multi that also has selenium because of what I researched about the supplement and hair growth.  My hair multi has 19% DV, and my Mineral Rich has 71% DV; putting me at a nice daily intake of selenium (see below).  I wish I could find Mineral Rich locally.  I will order at least two on my next order. Plan to take this faithfully alongside my MSM, Hair Multi, Bamboo (which is an AMAZING source of silica) and Biotin (10,000mcg).
> 
> "Both a deficiency and an overdose of this mineral can lead to poor hair growth..." (Click Here)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Wait.  What does DV mean?


----------



## QTPie (Oct 22, 2012)

amwcah said:
			
		

> I just saw the vid on YT and came here to see if it was posted.  I'm going to order it from Amazon.  I can use all the energy I can get, and if it benefits my hair and other areas of my body that would be great.



Ok ladies what Ive seen taking Mineral Rich at least 6 out of 7 days for two weeks and I have experienced stronger, longer nails.  Ive completed about 25% of the bottle at 2tbsp a day. Also I eat REAL poorly which Im trying to do better on.  I do think I am starting to feel a slight energy boost. I also want to state Im also taking the Visviscal dupe (Marine collagen) as well but Ive been taking those.  Will continue to update...


----------



## CaramelLites (Oct 22, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wait.  What does DV mean?



DV means daily value


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 22, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:
			
		

> Wait.  What does DV mean?



Yes ma'am 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MicheePrings (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey y'all, I just came across another YouTuber with results from taking Mineral Rich http://youtu.be/a4Ql48rcY2g

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison (Oct 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm going to start a 2013 Mineral Rich Challenge....
> 
> I will mention everyone that posts in this Thread.


 

Was looking out for this ^^  thanks....


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 23, 2012)

MicheePrings said:


> Hey y'all, I just came across another YouTuber with results from taking Mineral Rich http://youtu.be/a4Ql48rcY2g
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
This bad boy is about to blow up!  I'm getting my second bottle now just to make sure I have it when needed!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 23, 2012)

MonaRae said:


> This bad boy is about to blow up! I'm getting my second bottle now just to make sure I have it when needed!


 

I ordered 2 bottles. One with aloe and one without.  Once I start my second bottle I will reorder to keep my stock up.   Love this stuff so far. I have energy, I'm like super wife and super mom.


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got a fresh relaxer recently so I will have pretty good proof of how much my hair grows in a month.  One month post relaxer is November 17th for me.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 23, 2012)

I lost the weight I gained since starting MR so a clean diet is mandatory for me right now.  I ate really good yesterday and enjoyed it so this will be easy.

Energy is good and now I'm like  all day long.  I lost the 2 pounds in 1 day!!!!!  

So MR is giving me energy, thinning me out and making my hair grow!  Oh yeah!  It's on like popcorn up in here!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just placed my order. I am at my desk yawing and I am only an hour into my day. I need help!


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 23, 2012)

MicheePrings said:


> Hey y'all, I just came across another YouTuber with results from taking Mineral Rich http://youtu.be/a4Ql48rcY2g
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This is good but now guess what this ish is going to be sold out fast I need to buy at least 3 more bottles stat


----------



## CoCoRica (Oct 31, 2012)

Okay I've been m.i.a for quite sometime now and my first reintroduction to LHCF and I'm already hopping on the bandwagon. I ordered 2 bottles yesterday from Amazon. One with aloe and one without!


----------



## McQuay30 (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone running to the bathroom after taking it?


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Nov 1, 2012)

I wish I could go after taking it.


----------



## CoCoRica (Nov 4, 2012)

McQuay30 said:


> Anyone running to the bathroom after taking it?



I'm not running, but it certainly has an affect on me. I think its due to the magnesium in Mineral Rich. I will up my vitamin C intake to balance that out.


----------



## McQuay30 (Nov 4, 2012)

CoCoRica said:


> I'm not running, but it certainly has an affect on me. I think its due to the magnesium in Mineral Rich. I will up my vitamin C intake to balance that out.



Thanks i will take it with oj maybe fo help balance out.


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't much believe in miracle hair growth prods anymore but if it ups my energy I'm willing to try. I need to get back into my exercise and to stop feeling like a slug.


----------



## JFemme (Nov 6, 2012)

Had to stop taking it for a week due to sinus issues, taking meds....

Started up again this morning... I indeed see a difference in my hair, it feels stronger, skin glowing... cant tell about growth yet...


----------



## curlymoptop (Nov 8, 2012)

i am curious to try it too...when the weather changes to winter i take way too many cat naps and feel lethargic...i work out 4 times a week and still feel tired...hopefully this will help...


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 3 inches in 1 month??!  Mineral Rich for hair growth*



sweetgal said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm surprised nobody has posted anything about mineral rich, or has linked the video below.I watched the following video on youtube more than a month ago.She says this liquid vitimin has assisted her with energy.  She also states the one side effect is it has assisted her with growth.The product is called Mineral Rich by Maximum Living.I said I would NEVER purchase another hair growth product.However, something about her seemed sincere.  So I decided I would purchase the product for more energy.I don't think my hair will growth several inches each month, but I will take hair growth as a side effect any day. Check out the link.  I'm curious to hear what you all think.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HdiWBx7e0E



sweetgal her hair is nice but she said she had been taking it for 7 yrs, in that time her hair would be at the length it anyway... look at the ladies on here that have grown their hair to the length in 4 yrs from being bald and she said her hair was past ear length. 7 yrs I would expect her hair to be much longer. but like I said her hair is nice looking.


----------



## mona_cherie (Nov 9, 2012)

This lady looks an awful lot like "Pier Bolton,"  the famous before and after testimonial from the Wanakee website from yeaaaars ago.  Not saying its the same person, just saying.......


----------



## sweetgal (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 3 inches in 1 month??!  Mineral Rich for hair growth*



Shadiyah said:


> sweetgal her hair is nice but she said she had been taking it for 7 yrs, in that time her hair would be at the length it anyway... look at the ladies on here that have grown their hair to the length in 4 yrs from being bald and she said her hair was past ear length. 7 yrs I would expect her hair to be much longer. but like I said her hair is nice looking.



I agree with you; but she says she cuts her hair regularly and it keeps growing back.  Anyway, I'm not endorsing her per say, just wanted to share a video I came accords on YouTube! 

 I drink the vitamin for energy and really like it silo far.


----------



## sweetgal (Nov 9, 2012)

mona_cherie said:


> This lady looks an awful lot like "Pier Bolton,"  the famous before and after testimonial from the Wanakee website from yeaaaars ago.  Not saying its the same person, just saying.......



Someone else mentioned this to her in the comment section of YouTube (first video).  She's says it's not her.


----------



## 25Nona (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I found myself ordering my bottle today, got the one with aloe. Hope I get the benefits of overall health improvement and growth. I have been wanting to try a liquid vitamin for a while, so here is my chance. I already plan to take it with OJ, and will watch my water intake to keep the body flushed of what it doesn't need.


----------



## QTPie (Nov 26, 2012)

Im about 75% completed and havent seen much changes on the hair front. Does give a focused energy.  Took it too close to bedtime one night and paid for it via sleeplessness.  Doubt I'll purchase another bottle.


----------



## QTPie (Nov 26, 2012)

Im about 75% completed and havent seen much changes on the hair front. Does give a focused energy.  Took it too close to bedtime one night and paid for it via sleeplessness.  Doubt I'll purchase another bottle.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 26, 2012)

QTPie said:
			
		

> Im about 75% completed and havent seen much changes on the hair front. Does give a focused energy.  Took it too close to bedtime one night and paid for it via sleeplessness.  Doubt I'll purchase another bottle.



I'm already on my second bottle and I'm realizing now this wasn't all it was cracked up to be.  I doubt I will repurchase either.


----------



## curlymoptop (Dec 17, 2012)

I got my mineral rich maybe a month ago, and Ive noticed an improvement in my hair, its wayyyy thicker, even with wet. I wont give all the credit to mineral rich, because I have been taking care of my hair since I joined back in march. When I started the mineral rich my hair was maybe shoulder length a little past it, now its down my back hitting my bra strap. I really think the mineral rich helped with the health of my hair and thickness at the crown of my head. The only thing is i need a trim and since my hair is uneven from past layered hair cuts, I am worried a trim may take away every thing I worked for. Though I try to dust my ends every now and then, I still am in need of a good trim, but do not trust anyone to do it lol. 

I think like biotin, mineral rich takes a little time to work. I've only been taking it for about a month, so I can imagine the results after a couple of years of consistently taking it. I stopped taking biotin a while ago and I still grow hair (everywhere else) like crazy lol.

It does nothing for my energy, I've actually been fatigued lately. But that can be attributed to stress from finals this semester. 

Benefits of Mineral Rich from what I can see:
Length
Shine
Thickness
Feel
Curl pattern

This isn't a miracle worker like some ladies mentioned, and may not work for all. I've always had a lot of hair, but I guess from years of cornrows and mismanagement, I lost the thickness I once had, not to mention the length. 

One thing I will say is, you are what you eat. And if you have a poor diet it will attribute to unhealthy hair. I changed my diet back in march, so once again miracle rich can't take all the credit, but it can share it.


----------



## Incognitus (Apr 10, 2013)

for updates.... Anyone??


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 11, 2013)

I got a bottle about a month ago.  At first I would say that I didn't notice much change. But I had a spot in my crown that was thin and had broken off.  I got some cornrows to give it a rest.  The cornrows were pretty tight so I was worried that any progress I got would be erased.  But when I came out of the cornrows I had significant progress in that spot and my edges looked great too.  So I would say it did help me out a bit but I'm not sure if I would repurchase.


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 11, 2013)

My hair is a lot stronger after taking MineralRich.  I cornrowed my hair the other night (_somehting I have not done in over a year_) and I notice how much stronger my hair is.  In the past when I would cornrow it I could feel it popping all over the place.  Not any more!


----------



## SeeLexus (Apr 14, 2013)

Just placed my order. Can't wait. Keep the updates coming ladies. SUBSCRIBING!


----------



## mech (Apr 15, 2013)

i just placed an order and bought the one with the aloe. haven't used this in a while. no fault to mineral tho. i've just been lazy. can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've just spent my money in other places. I may place another order sometime soon though. Definitely miss that energy burst. Wasn't really expecting it to work on my hair.


----------



## DirectorChic (Apr 16, 2013)

mona_cherie said:


> This lady looks an awful lot like "Pier Bolton,"  the famous before and after testimonial from the Wanakee website from yeaaaars ago.  Not saying its the same person, just saying.......



Hmmm she does remind me of her... she also reminds me of Dawn from En Vogue... she's a pretty lady. Especially at her age.


----------



## SeeLexus (Apr 28, 2013)

2nd week on mineral rich and my nails have grown so much. Hope its having the same effect on my hair.


----------



## pink219 (Jun 17, 2013)

Instead of the "Mineral Rich" brand, I think Puritan Pride's Dr. Power's Mineral Source should work as well.... basically the same ingredients/same amount and cheaper, you can get much more for your $$$. 


http://www.puritan.com/puritans-pride-brand-0102/dr-powers-mineral-source-006620?scid=26529


(forgive me if someone already posted this in the thread... too many pages for me to read LOL!)


----------



## Lexsmarie (Jun 30, 2013)

Bump......any more updates?


----------



## candie19 (Mar 14, 2014)

Is anyone still using this? Bumping......


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 14, 2014)

I am still taking it with consistent results.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Aug 3, 2014)

Are people still using this? I totally forgot I had a brand new bottle I bought almost 2 years ago and it's set to expire this month... I might as well use it up


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 3, 2014)

Covergirl5906 said:


> Are people still using this? I totally forgot I had a brand new bottle I bought almost 2 years ago and it's set to expire this month... I might as well use it up



Covergirl5906

I still take this faithfully everyday. I say use it up.


----------



## ryanshope (Feb 10, 2015)

I am still taking it..good stuff for skin and hair


----------



## grownwomanaz (Nov 14, 2016)

Bump...I just started taking liquid health mulitple complete from vitacost.


----------

